# Depressed and thinkging about seperating



## daisykay (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I have been “diagnosed – for a lack of better words” as severly depressed now for over 2 years. I have been considering separating from my husband and now my mother has me freaked out. She thinks it is best if I try and get my husband to leave me so he can’t come back on me saying that I am not fit to raise the kids becuaae it is in my medical history that I am depressed. I feel that I am only depressed because he has out me here, and once I leave this marriage, I will begin recovery. Does anyone have an opinion on this. My husband will not leave. I keep telling him I want to leave and he keeps begging to give it one more try, and give it a few months and so on. He does not want me to leave the house, he said he will if it gets to that, but he doesn’t think it is there yet. I put this in both Considering divorce and divorced section because I want to know if there is anyone else in my situation that have left their spouces and they have been depressed, medically. What should I do.


----------



## someguy888 (May 15, 2010)

Well the reality is that you are clinically depressed. Doesn't matter who leaves who IMO. You can't "force" someone to leave, anyway. It's difficult to really give feedback because you offer little or no detail. Why do you want to leave the marriage? It seems that you don't like where you're living or something. Is there more to it?

If you did leave (and I have no experience in this btw), I think there would be a good chance your husband would get custody due to your medical issues (if he sought it).


----------

